# MSI GL65 9SFK - i7 9750H - PL1 Limits



## blo0phs (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi!

This is my new laptop, I have it for 1 month right now. In the second weeks, I replaced the paste with Grizzly Kryonaut both CPU and GPU. After I replace the paste with a new one, I see a temperature difference of about 5 degrees both (CPU and GPU) while idle and gaming.

This is the stable setting in ThrottleStop for me:
CPU Core: -225​CPU Cache: -105​PROCHOT Offset: 3​EPP: 0​PL1: 70​PL2: 90​
I can't lower CPU Cache even for a single number, -105 is the most stable so far with no error in TS Bench 1, 2 and 12 Threads.

So far I have tried to set PL1 to 45, 50, 55, 60, 70, 75 even 80. When I run Cinebench R20 I always get PL1 Limits (1 Running CinebenchR20.jpg) in any number of PL1. I even try the default value of PL1 and PL2 that is 200/200, but that still give me PL1 Limits.

After I give up with PL1 Limits, I decided to set it to 70/90 and give it a try to play Apex Legends in full resolution and high settings. I play Apex Legends for about 30 minutes and there is no throttle at all (2 30m Apex Legends Ultra.jpg).

So here are the *questions*, should I worry about power throttle since it is fine when I play a game? Or it is normal because CPU usage is 100% when running Cinebench R20?

The second questions are, in Cinebench R20 the result is always about 2900+ but never hit 3000, is this good or I can get more score in Cinebench R20?

I'm sorry for my English, I hope you guys can understand it very well.

Thank you


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2021)

The 9750H has a 45W TDP rating. Your laptop has set a long term power limit of 55W. When running a long test like Cinebench, your computer will throttle and slow down so it does not exceed 55W. That is what your screenshot shows. Your maximum limit is 55W. The manufacturer of your laptop set this limit. During any long term full load test, you cannot use ThrottleStop to go higher than 55W.

For gaming, 55W is excellent. You should be able to play most games at full speed without any throttling.


----------



## blo0phs (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks @unclewebb for the answers.

Another question, should I change the value of PL1 and PL2 in TPL menu to the default of 200/200? Or I just can ignore that on 70/90?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2021)

blo0phs said:


> 70/90


These settings are OK. No matter what your set, you are going to be limited to 55W. You can set power limits lower than 55W but long term, you cannot set the power limit higher than 55W.


----------



## blo0phs (Mar 31, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> you cannot set the power limit higher than 55W.


70/90 is OK but correct me if I'm wrong, it would be optimal for me to set 55W for long and 80 for short since I only achieve 77W max.

So I should set to 55/80 for you know, optimal setting?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 31, 2021)

blo0phs said:


> optimal setting


It does not matter. 

Here is what I use. By setting the power limits sky high, I never have to worry about these power limits being the cause of any throttling.


----------



## blo0phs (Mar 31, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Here is what I use. By setting the power limits sky high


Wow, that so high. 

By the way, what is Clamp for? My PL1 checked by default.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 31, 2021)

These are power limits. It is like playing a game of limbo. It does not matter whether the rope is 6 feet high, 10 feet high, or 1000 feet high. As long as your computer runs under this power limit, it can run at its full rated speed. That is all that is important.

The Clamp option slows the CPU down as much as possible so it always remains below the power limit. If Clamp is not checked and the CPU needs to power limit throttle, the CPU will not go slower than its base frequency.

A CPU can never reach 4095W so this setting disables the power limits so they are not used. They are not necessary.


----------



## blo0phs (Mar 31, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The Clamp option slows the CPU down as much as possible so it always remains below the power limit. If Clamp is not checked and the CPU needs to power limit throttle, the CPU will not go slower than its base frequency.


i7-9750H base frequency should be 2.60 GHz right?

If Clamp option not checked, even there is a power throttle, the CPU will stay above 2.60 GHz, is that right?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 31, 2021)

blo0phs said:


> If Clamp option not checked, even there is a power throttle, the CPU will stay above 2.60 GHz, is that right?


That is correct but there is a problem. Your computer is using a secondary set of power limits that are managed by MSI. These secondary power limits are set to 55W and they have the Clamp option checked. Whether you check or clear the Clamp option in ThrottleStop will make no difference. You are still going to be clamped to 55W long term.


----------



## blo0phs (Mar 31, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Whether you check or clear the Clamp option in ThrottleStop will make no difference.


That one I just about to ask before, I tested it just about 25 minutes ago and I feel no difference at all.

I have read in other post, that nothing I can do to unlock that 55W right?



unclewebb said:


> For gaming, 55W is excellent.


As long as this is excellent for gaming, I thing I will just leave it then.

From the pictures that I sent at the first post, is that something I can try more or my settings just perfect?


----------

